# My new 140 gallon tank



## Gh0stw4lk3r

before this tank i had a 26 gallon tank, which became way to small for the things i wanted to do with it.

so now i have a 140 gallon tank with fogger and waterfall, the tank is inhabited by 5 leucomelas and 2 tricolors.


















































































the waterfall and fogger keep the humidity during the day around 85% and at night 95%
i have misted only 3 or 4 times during the last month


----------



## devin mac

wow. simply gorgeous. any construction pictures you have would be super appreciated. also, dimensions?

very very nice.


----------



## housevibe7

Wow, Very nice... I like that it isn't the usually rectangular tank as well.


----------



## pet-teez

That looks fantastic!
I like all the little nooks & crannies in it. Great job!


----------



## Julio

tank looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

really nice tank!!


----------



## allyn

what an awesome tank! do u have any construction pics? what is that stream made out of? any shots of the aquatic portion?


----------



## S2H5287

I love the tanks that are green Everywheeeerrrrreeeee..... It looks looks like an overgrown mini-jungle and looks great! And i dont know if i'm mistaking it for something else, but thats a glass door in the front right? Great addition for a tank that huge for easy access


----------



## dart_king

HOLY SH%T that is stunning!, please if you have any pics showing the build, then please do post, i would love to know more!


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

unfortunatly i haven't got real build pics, i bought this tank including the background and waterfall features. de background is made of styrofoam, covered with a flexible substance and peat. the waterfall starts in the upright corner and splits in to 2 sections, the first section is against the right wall, the other section ends in the middle right in the waterfeature. i do have some pics showing the tank the condition i bought it in.




























this is to show the size of the tank, my lovely daughter is posing for the size :











the door is a single piece of glass which i can slide out of the rails for easy access and photo's


----------



## Julio

the background loosk amazing!! ddi you carve it out before you painted it?


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

altough i am a fanatic DIY i bought this second hand tank with the background already in place. i think the person who made this background just used a plate of styrofoam and carved and glued extra pieces on it. i like the background the way it is , because there are a lot of holes in it to place plants or the frogs can use them as a hiding place or placing eggs if they don't use the bromeliads


----------



## mwladdicted

was that his only one or does he make these??? i would love sompthing like that!


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

this tank was made by a belgium vivarium builder ( ANIMAL DREAM DESIGN - terrarium, paludarium, vivarium )
u could mail him for instructions on how he made the background, don't know if he wil give them to you


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

yesterday i picked up a new male tricolor, from the moment i released it into the tank it immediately began calling, so i guess he is doing fine in his new home 









my new hoya plants is in bloom aswell


----------



## kisanjong

great viv and the background is amazing


----------



## kyle1745

Great tank, should grow in well.


----------



## Bob S

awesome job love the plants and the frogs you choose to live in it


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

looks like the new male is having a party over here


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

frogs doing fine alongside each other 









xmas moss starting to grow









the whole tank


----------



## Devanny

I love this tank it looks like a chunck of the rainforest, your daughter looks so cute too.


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

haha tnx, my daughter always does this weird pose whenever i take a picture 

only thing i need to do right now is to let the ground fill up with moss, but that is just a matter of time before it will fill up


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

a small update, i recently bought some moss and filled the bottom with it.
I also filled the pond with sand to create more land, i still left a small pond for the tadpoles (there are 15 tricolor tadpoles swimming in it right now)

male tricolor with 2 tadpoles on his back









leucomelas









overview pic









currently there are 1.2 tricolors in it ( and 15 tadpoles) and 0.0.5 Leucomelas.


----------



## afroturf

Great tank, I've noticed you've used some Pogostemon helferi (downoi), I can't see it in the last pic I've got some in a fish tank of mine how well does it adapt to emersed conditions.


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

there still is some helferi left in the upper right corner, which is still growing well. i also used the helferi from my fishtank for the viv, i wanted to see how well it would do in emerse conditions, i planted the helferi with the roots in the water from my waterfall, and this works great. i will make a picture of the helferi when i get back home


----------



## Julio

what are the dimensions on this tank??


----------



## Dane

The red on that last Tricolor pic is great. Looks a lot more vivd than the earlier pics. Is it just a different individual, or did you use something to supplement for color?


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

the tricolor is the same one as the one i had posted before, the color irl isn't that bright red, but it is a lot more vivid then the 2 females.

the dimensions are 45x32x24


----------



## clwatkins10

Great tank. The moss is beautiful


----------



## Kimmeh

Words can't describe how much i want that!


----------



## sNApple

wow well done


----------



## Laxgoal100

wow this tank is amazing!


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

tnx all 
this weekend i bought some orchids to fill up the dry wall.:

overview:









new orchids:


----------



## loogielv

easily top 10 i've ever seen. 

can you get a close up of the water area and how it meets the land area? i'd appreciate it alot. thanks


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

thank you loogielv  

i will try to make a picture of the water/land area today


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

small update again 

made some fake wood, which also looks really fake  
i hope this fake wood gets overgrown with moss or some climbing plants.


















daddy with some offspring


----------



## Julio

looks great! how many frogs are in there?


----------



## kyle1745

WOW thats really nice, how did you make the fake wood? Im tempted to try the touched PVC method but im still working on the background on my recent tank.


----------



## Smashtoad

I followed the link he attached...whoever that guy/girl is, is knockin it out of the park. That is terrarium design the way God meant for it to be. His mudskipper tank is amazing. I have always wanted to keep mudskippers the right way...and that is keeping them the right way. I'd look at more of the pictures but I feel inadequate enough already.

Congrats on the tank...it is very nice. I love your tillandsia plantings.


----------



## chesney

JEALOUS, jealous, JEALOUS!!! Man that tank is the bomb!


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

update 

changed a bit in the layout to create more depth, which turned out ok if you see it irl 

added some different plants en got rid of the mosshill on the right i made. (wrong moss, got very brown  )


----------



## Lilypad87

wow dude the european tanks never cease to amaze me this is the most impressive tank i have ever seen  great work it's the most realistic tank i have seen


----------



## Marinarawr

Ooo it's like something you'd see at Black Jungle! I love the canopy effect you've achieved.


----------



## Mworks

Fabulous tank.
How do you manage to keep the glass condensation free - fans?

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

i have 1 fan in the front of thank which is on 15 minutes /2hours.
for the photo's i took out the front glass, but usually it is condensation free after a few hours when the lights turn on.

i mist my tank once in 2 weeks, i mounted all the plants so they can get the water from the drippingsystem which is connected to the waterfall which is on 15 minutes /3 hours

so no foggers and no automated mistingsystem, humidity is around 80-85 % during the day and 95% at night.

the complete bottom of the tank is filled with water ( although you only see a small pond) and has a heater in it, so this will keep the humidity high enough.


----------



## kamazza

Is that anacharis(elodea) in the 3rd pic?


----------



## Mworks

Gh0stw4lk3r said:


> i have 1 fan in the front of thank which is on 15 minutes /2hours.
> for the photo's i took out the front glass, but usually it is condensation free after a few hours when the lights turn on.
> 
> i mist my tank once in 2 weeks, i mounted all the plants so they can get the water from the drippingsystem which is connected to the waterfall which is on 15 minutes /3 hours
> 
> so no foggers and no automated mistingsystem, humidity is around 80-85 % during the day and 95% at night.
> 
> the complete bottom of the tank is filled with water ( although you only see a small pond) and has a heater in it, so this will keep the humidity high enough.


Many Thanks

Regards
Marcus


----------



## ggazonas

I've got to say that your viv is a good example of how a nice variety of the proper sized plants really make a viv look beautiful. I love the background but the plants seem to make it really come alive and look like you have a piece of the rainforest in your house.

Great Job


----------



## zBrinks

kamazza said:


> Is that anacharis(elodea) in the 3rd pic?


 I'd bet that it's a terrestrial Lycopodium sp. Looks very similar to one we have in Michigan.


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

i have no idea about what kind of plant it is 
i was told it was some kind of carnivorous plant, but it seems to be a swamp plant


----------



## Mworks

How do you heat the tank? Water heater to keep the humidity up?

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

exactly, there is about 60-70 litres of water in the tank, which is heated by a water heater


----------



## Mworks

Many Thanks
I am considering using the same method for my new vert.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## R1ch13

*Drools*

This is hands down, one of the most naturalistic and best tanks ive ever seen in my life.

Very well done mate, cant wait to see more...

Keep up the good work...

Richie


----------



## JoshK

Amazing tank, you'll have to continue keeping us up to date on it. Its a definate inspiration!


----------



## afterdark

This tank is awesome! Easily up there with the best I've ever seen.

That said, how are the frogs doing? Are you keeping offspring from the tank? I'm surprised no one has commented on the fact that this is a mixed tank...


----------



## edwing206

afterdark said:


> This tank is awesome! Easily up there with the best I've ever seen.
> 
> That said, how are the frogs doing? Are you keeping offspring from the tank? I'm surprised no one has commented on the fact that this is a mixed tank...


He's in Europe. They have different "rules" than us. Over there for the most part it's OK to mix. 
Not trying to start an argument/debate. Just thought I'd clear that up.


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

afterdark said:


> This tank is awesome! Easily up there with the best I've ever seen.
> 
> That said, how are the frogs doing? Are you keeping offspring from the tank? I'm surprised no one has commented on the fact that this is a mixed tank...


the frogs where doing fine, still have some froglets from the tricolors, but i didn't actively took out the clutches, i just let it go. the tricolors are moved now and my leuco's aren't old enough yet, so no offspring yet 



edwing206 said:


> He's in Europe. They have different "rules" than us. Over there for the most part it's OK to mix.
> Not trying to start an argument/debate. Just thought I'd clear that up.


over here it isn't ok to mix, this mix i had was a typical beginners mistake  i currently have only got leucomelas in this tank, the tricolors have been moved to a new home a few months ago. due to the size of the tank i could ad a different species, but if i would do that i wouldn't add a species which lives on the ground, but one who prefers to live on my backwall ( ventri's?) but for now i will keep it at leuco's only.

over here they rather see 1 species in a tank then different. if you do have different species in 1 tank, make sure they can't crossbreed and bully eachother ( which is why i moved the tricolors)


----------



## edwing206

Gh0stw4lk3r said:


> over here it isn't ok to mix, this mix i had was a typical beginners mistake  i currently have only got leucomelas in this tank, the tricolors have been moved to a new home a few months ago. due to the size of the tank i could ad a different species, but if i would do that i wouldn't add a species which lives on the ground, but one who prefers to live on my backwall ( ventri's?) but for now i will keep it at leuco's only.
> 
> over here they rather see 1 species in a tank then different. if you do have different species in 1 tank, make sure they can't crossbreed and bully eachother ( which is why i moved the tricolors)


My mistake. I was reading a thread a while ago and there were 2 different species of frogs in a viv from Europe, people were posting and saying that in Europe it was common practice. No one argued it so I figured it was the way things were. Again, sorry, I was mistaken.


----------



## frogparty

this needs to get posted at terracom.tk with the other euro masterpieces


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

my tank is already on that site, but with outdated pics ( name mark verhagen)

i will send this new pics to him, so he can place them on the site


----------



## frogparty

I love that site. Best vivs around. Make our american vivs seem sh##ty in comparison. I will have a euro style viv someday when I have the time and money to DIY one, as noone sells them ready to plant over here. I love the approach, and glad to hear you enforcing the fact that most keepers over there ARE NOT COOL with the mixing of species


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

i made a video of the viv, not that great quality, but you can see the viv in a different view  
YouTube - Vivarium paludarium dendrobates leucomelas


----------



## Mworks

Those plants have really 'grown in' - what lighting are you using?

Regards
Matcus


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

i use 2x55w pl tubes and 2x36w pl tubes


----------



## 013

As there is always room for improvement: i'd replace one or two big broms by smaller ones. Looks like they're taking away alot of light for the other plants.


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

the big plant in the upper left corner isn't as big as it may look. it doesn't take away that much light

updated pictures:


----------



## melas

Looking good!


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Gh0stw4lk3r said:


> i have no idea about what kind of plant it is
> i was told it was some kind of carnivorous plant, but it seems to be a swamp plant


It looks like an aquatic plant, some goes around here as Mayaca sp., grows well emersed if kept wet or humid.


----------



## R1ch13

Im soo friggin jealous man...

This tank just keeps getting better and better.

Very welldone...

Any plans on making anymore tanks? Id love to see this, and im sure many more members will agree.

Regards, 

Richie


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

haven't got any plans on making other vivs at the moment.
i do have some updated pics  plants are really claiming their space, so i need to cut some of the plants every week.





























if you have some good eyes you can find the leuco from this pic in the one above


----------



## Leptopelis

Beautiful!


----------



## Anoleo2

That is one awesome viv. Great job!


----------



## Fishtrem

It is a very very nice viv! I went to the site you said you purchased the setup from he does alot of pretty cool things. I couldn't find pricing though on his backrounds or even a fully set up viv with no plants? It could be most of the site isn't in English but did appriciate the link.


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

i've got no idea about the prices when you buy them new. all i know is that this guy makes viv's like these and they prolly aren't cheap 

some detail pictures from some plants and my new fake tree  










different lighting









fern (anybody knows which type?)









aquatic (Hydrocotyle leucocephala) plant that does very well on land


----------



## fraser2009

cheers mate that fern is really stunning seems to be doing amazingly in your tank.


----------



## eos

Gh0stw4lk3r said:


> aquatic (Hydrocotyle leucocephala) plant that does very well on land


Wow... I never knew that..... That looks amazing on land.. Thanks for posting this. I may try it out.


----------



## Khernunnous

What's the set up like at the top? It appears the lights are on an angle in the front? Is that correct? What material is between the lights and the main body of the tank? Glass? Do you have fans that run venting the heat from the lights? Incredible tank buddy.


----------



## slackjack

awesome viv man. love your choice of plants in there.
great job my friend!


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

some new pics, i rearranged some plants to create more space

























































what do you guys think about it?


----------



## R1ch13

As always... Stunning.

Really nice work, This is still right up there in my favourite tanks.

Congratz.

Richie


----------



## Omead

It's definately one of the most beautiful vivs that I've ever seen!


----------



## tachikoma

This vivarium is amazing. At first I thought it was one of the ones from vivaria projects. Figures you're European, the euro's are vivaria masters!

check out these for some more inspiration!

Vivaria Projects - photo gallery vivarium


----------



## Newt1

tank looks gorgeous!


----------



## hukilausurfer

wow! the way you replant it makes it look like a whole new viv every time! thanks for sharing looks great.


----------



## Reefer420

what an amazing viv.. do you still have the leucs in there?


----------



## raimeiken

looks awesome man! and I love the pennywort at the bottom.

I've tried a different kind in my viv and it died after a few days


----------



## harrywitmore

Nice! Looks like you added some hard scape as well. What is the vine like piece descending down the left side? Looks sort of like something covered with coir.


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

harrywitmore said:


> Nice! Looks like you added some hard scape as well. What is the vine like piece descending down the left side? Looks sort of like something covered with coir.


i don't know exactly what kind of wood it is , but someone told me it might be the roots of a oak tree, but as i sais i am not sure..
it isn't covered with anything.


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

The tank the way it is now with a video, in the video you can see how the depth is created with the branches 
YouTube - Paludarium vivarium dartfrogs phyllobates bicolor a few months later

in the extended waterpart there are about 30 cherry shrimps doing their thing  unfortunatly you can't see them on the video..


----------



## Julio

very nicely grown in, looks amazing!


----------



## harrywitmore

Gh0stw4lk3r said:


> i don't know exactly what kind of wood it is , but someone told me it might be the roots of a oak tree, but as i sais i am not sure..
> it isn't covered with anything.


Large vines of Poison Ivy and English Ivy look like this also. Wonder how English Ivy logs would hold up. I may try. I have some large vines running up oak trees in the yard.


----------



## vivbulider

hows the tank doing


----------



## dendrothusiast

i thought i recognized this viv, your ghost walker on youtube. i never realized your aquarium was big? I'm looking for a similar aquarium/terrarium like yours so i can model it similar as i like your layout for the frogs. I wanted to go this size so i can start breeding some red dart frogs(undecided species) while I was in college and allowed for my budget as tattooing hasnt been so busy lately. 

i plan to tackle a 5 foot length x 30" width x 4.5' tall paludarium maybe in a few years once im not so occupied by school. great viv again man.


----------



## fleshfrombone

Man this thing is bad ass. I saw your vids on youtube before somebody commented on this thread recently.


----------



## Gh0stw4lk3r

been a long time since an update, so here is a new video i just shot, i hope the quality is a bit better then the previous vids i posted.
the tank itself is doing great  changed a bit with the plantlayout, but nothing to much.

see for your self


----------

